# stocking for a 5.5 gallon



## smiles (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a very small but active species to put in my heavily planted 5.5 gallon tank. I know that a bigger tank would be better, but my space is limited right now. I've been looking at ember tetras and sparkling gouramis. My question is how many of each could I keep in the tank?









This is saying that 7 ember tetras is slightly overstocked, so would this work? I know they like to be in groups of 6 or more, so what's the max number of embers I could safely keep in my planted 5.5g? .. 6? 7? 8? :-?









Again, would 3 gouramis actually be too many?

Out of curiosity I looked into stocking both and this is what I ended up with:








Are these two compatible?

My tank has a penguin 100 bio-wheel filter (up to 20 gallon), and I'm planning to do weekly PWC's of 25-50%. Any thoughts and suggestions are welcome. Are there any other species I could look into?



edit:
Right now I have 4 bumblebee gobies in the tank. They've been there for about two weeks and seem fine so far. They're neat, but they spend way too much time sitting on the bottom for my liking, which I've read is just part of their personality. That's why I specified _active_ species. This is my first and only tank so I want a fish that's actually going to spend a lot of time swimming. I haven't done anything yet, but I'm just looking into the possibility of giving the gobies back to the LFS and trying a different species.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Why not a male betta?? You'll only able to keep one, but it would be perfect for our setup. Bettas are beautiful and have great personalities. Wouldn't say they super active but they'll move alot more than a gobie, but they do like to rest once in a while.


----------



## smiles (Dec 14, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Why not a male betta??


I guess I forgot to mention that a betta will be my last resort. I've looked at a ton of different kinds and can't find one I like. They're colorful, but for whatever reason I just dont like their body and fin shape as much. I might try one anyway if I can't find another species that will work in my tank. Like you said they're supposed to be very entertaining.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

smiles said:


> I guess I forgot to mention that a betta will be my last resort. I've looked at a ton of different kinds and can't find one I like. They're colorful, but for whatever reason I just dont like their body and fin shape as much. I might try one anyway if I can't find another species that will work in my tank. Like you said they're supposed to be very entertaining.


Well, I hope you find something you like.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you using live plants? If so, how many and what kind?

Keep in mind that an "active" species probably won't much like being in such a small space, causing undue stress (and all that it entails). So I don't know that I can recommend anything more than a betta, OR some shrimp, OR a dwarf puffer. Small tanks are very challenging, both in stocking and in maintenance. But we'll try to help ya find something that you like and is good for the fish!


----------



## smiles (Dec 14, 2011)

MinaMinaMina said:


> Are you using live plants? If so, how many and what kind?


Yes I'm using live plants. I have 11 or 12 stems of Anacharis, 5 or 6 stems of Hornwort, a Water Sprite that is growing quickly and I'm trying to propagate, a Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (Micro Sword), and an Amazon Sword. The anacharis and hornwart are in bunches, otherwise the tank would start looking crowded. I'm using seachem flourish excel.

Thanks for the replies! I hope I can find something, too. Like I said a betta might not be completely out of the question, I'm just not fond of them. After putting in the money and work that I have so far, it seems silly to just settle for something I'm not crazy about. The dwarf puffer might be an option but I'd probably have to send for it over the internet. I've spent many hours researching and I think I'm up for the challenge of taking care of such a small tank, but like you said proper stocking is equally critical so any second opinions are appreciated!


----------



## lauraj (Dec 23, 2011)

*Help need to start new thread*

TEE HEE NEW HERE why cant I seem to stat this new thread. Please help. 

View attachment 44028


View attachment 44029


Hi everyone. I am glad to have found this forum. I'm a bit fustrated at not being able to help my boy get better with all information from friends, fish Dr. (tee hee) and net. So please bear with me. Meet Lightening. He is an 8 monthh old betta. He is normally very happy swimming in his 2 gallon glass cookie jar with a heater annd a plant. Since early September appeared a dark brown almost black blotch on his side, with a white patch near it. Still very vivacious I made a medical tank: salt, bettafix, API stress coat and a piece of indian almond leaf. Never cured, but maybe a tad better. Still vivacious, put him back in his home. Since then he is lathargic, wont eat, clamped fins and doesnt like "dancing with the girls" anymore. That white/brown/black crap got worse and since is appearing on his other side(white) and there is browning on his dorsal fin. Lightening is now in a medical tank again, salt, stress coat, and bettafix. Yea I did say fish dr.. He indicated that the crap on his side was rub marks...this was before his temperment changed. I have had other fish enthusiasts look at Lightening - All the same comment: "What the creepers is that".... Your comments are greatly appreciated. Maybe we could save Lightening.?


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

One dwarf puffer would work in that 5.5 gallon tank well. They have TONS of personality.. you do have to give them snails to eat regularly though since they have dental issues if you don't. I've seen them at Pet Smart and/or Petco from time to time, although your LFS should be able to order one for you.. which might be better than dealing with an online company.

There's my 2 cents..


Gina


----------



## smiles (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! I'll be heading to the (not so local) LFS in about a week to see what they have. I did some research on the dwarf puffer and I really like them, despite their extra need for snails/crustaceans to trim their teeth. It would be much easier than raising brine shrimp to feed my spoiled-rotten bumblebee gobies. (they won't _think about_ touching flakes)

Though, if the fish store doesn't have the puffers and has sparkling gouramis or ember tetras instead, I might not be able to help myself!  I've read a lot of mixed opinions about how those two species will fare in a 5.5-gallon. Some people swear the ember tetras will do fine (in a group of at least 6), others call it torture. I've gathered that it has a lot to do with individual fish personalities, tank setup (hiding places, plants, etc), how many individuals, things like that. I wouldn't see any harm in trying.. I do have the option of taking them back if they seem stressed.

Thanks for the dwarf puffer suggestion. They really do seem like a neat species and I would like to try one if they're in stock. If anyone knows of another species I should look into, speak up please! I'll post an update once I make the switch, for anyone who might be interested.


----------

